# DirecTV Sues Dish Network Reseller Over Sales Tactics



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

A Dish Network Corp. (DISH) reseller instructed sales staff to say they worked for DirecTV (DTV) and wear its logos when trying to get customers to switch their service to Dish, DirecTV claimed in a lawsuit.
Dish One Satellite, based in Provo, Utah, is accused of having its employees identify themselves as DirecTV representatives and falsely tell customers that Dish and DirecTV are part of the same company and DirecTV service had been generating complaints, according to the suit filed in federal court in Sacramento, California.
"Defendant Dish One sent the Dish One sales force out wearing shirts containing an unauthorized reproduction of the DirecTV trademarked name and logo (alongside the logo of Dish Network)," according to the Dec. 2 complaint.

Rest of article here: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-06/directv-sues-utah-dish-network-retailer-over-sales-tactic.html?cmpid=msnmoney


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Personally if I were Dish Network I'd yank this company's authorized reseller status so fast it makes their head spin. Two reasons, first it makes Dish look bad, second if this company's employees are showing up wearing shirts that have both logos I wouldn't be surprised if they also sell DirecTv to existing Dish customers. I've heard of resellers that sell both and use this tactic, they show up and just convert the customer to the other company no matter which they have and get paid for a new install.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

(I've already reported this)

Around a year ago we had a door to door outfit hawking both services. No matter which one you were already on they wanted to switch you.

I'm thinking (unfortunately) the Provo outfit ain't an isolated problem . . .


:down:


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

External and internal hijacking is rampant and non-exclusive. D* sometimes has accounts cannibalized by disreputable dealers, just to steal a sale from another dealer. They call 20x if needed, picking until they get the needed info, then slam the account. Sounds a lot like telcos! Typical caller is from overseas with a fake google voice US telephone number.

Crazy.

-=K=-


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally if I were Dish Network I'd yank this company's authorized reseller status so fast it makes their head spin. Two reasons, first it makes Dish look bad, second if this company's employees are showing up wearing shirts that have both logos I wouldn't be surprised if they also sell DirecTv to existing Dish customers. I've heard of resellers that sell both and use this tactic, they show up and just convert the customer to the other company no matter which they have and get paid for a new install.


Except dish owns a controlling interest in this company too since August of this year. That makes this a lot more difficult to just pull their license.

Sounds like plenty of people, need to be fired after I read an article about it in the Los Angeles times today.


----------

